# Interview, any suggestions?



## kr651129 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have an interview for a company that makes a plugin for Eclipse tomorrow.  They are very open source friendly.  I'll be a Mod of sorts on their online community answering questions about code and other functions.  I'm currently a system admin and know I'm qualified for the position but I've never interviewed for a position like this, does anyone have any helpful advise, what should I expect?


----------



## Pushrod (Sep 7, 2012)

Same as any other interview: tell them why hiring you is going to be good for them.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2012)

Act like you don't need the job all that much.  Don't badmouth previous employers, regardless of how terrible they were.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2012)

And, probably most importantly, just be yourself. Don't try to present yourself as someone you're not.


----------



## kr651129 (Sep 8, 2012)

got the job! thanks for everyone's input, it helped calm me down.


----------



## NewGuy (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations. Best of luck at the new office!


----------

